# Just wall cabinets carcasses (WIP)



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, ladies and gentlemen.

As you know, I am working in a project to make several wall kitchen cabinets for my daughter. I am using several 15mm chipboard that were given to me by a cousin. Most of the materials are recovered.

The project is still under progress but I want to show to you some advance. Recently my customer talked about a "change of mind" since the cabinets would be installed in another place. Meanwhile, pictures talk by themselves.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looking good...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Alexis; damn fine job of salvaging material! I salute you.
We're spoiled rotten up here. We want something, we toddle off to the nearest shop/lumberyard and grab what we need.
***** like crazy if they don't have it in stock.
We may be in for a nasty shock, down the road...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops the Word Police caught me...make that 'beatch'


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great job Alexis! You are always proving that we can do _*much more with a little less*_(I hope this sentence makes sense).
Congrats! 
Sid.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job of recycling and re-purposing used material. I troll local construction jobs to pick up wood scraps they are throwing away in an effort to keep it out of the landfill. I then bring it home and find use for the wood as project come up. Hats off to you Alexis, you have gone way beyond what I could accomplish.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your comments, guys, especially to Pierre.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## PriscillaCNewman (Aug 18, 2016)

*Nice*

That is cool. One of my friend also tried to built cabinets for his kitchen but he failed. Then he got a professional cabinet company to do this job and my friend was bit satisfied. The designs they provided was quite good and even I heard good things about them.


----------

